# General > Biodiversity >  Otter

## Neleh65

Saw an otter on the Calder road at the weekend

----------


## smithp

Did it have a current road tax certificate?

----------


## Kenn

Seen many a one around the county but never in that area, any photos ?

----------


## Neleh65

No just ran across the road ,didn't give much chance to get the camera out

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Fantastic when you just see one. I have been watching a stoat cross the road on a regular basis, but never managed to get a pic, hope he doesn't get squashed.

----------

